# Jerome James



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

How do you think Jerome James will do next season for the Knicks?

PPG.....?
RPG.....?
BPG.....?
MPG.....?

I think Jerome James will get.....

13 ppg
10 rpg
3 bpg
30 mpg

Jerome James will play much more than he did in Seattle because Larry Brown does not like to play rookies at all, remember with Darko he didnt play him much and he was 2nd overall pick. Channing Frye, David Lee, and Nate Robinson will not play as much as they thought they would, Jerome James will play as good as he did in the playoffs against the Kings. 17.2 ppg, 9.4 rpg, and 2.20 bpg in 32.2 minutes. When Jerome James plays at least 25 mpg he'll be a big improvement for the Knicks especially on Defense, in the regular season he played 16.6 mpg and had 4.9 ppg, Jerome James will play as good in New York as he did in the Playoffs against the Kings when he plays 30 mpg.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

8ppg
6rpg
2bpg
26mpg


----------



## knicks4567 (Jun 25, 2005)

he wont do much.lb should play nate robinson after what he did in sl.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ppg: 7.0
Rpg: 5.0
Bpg: 1.5
Mpg: 20.0


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he better avg around 10 and 10,otherwise we are ****ed........

Please don't mask the cursing. Thanks, cpaw


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

truth said:


> he better avg around 10 and 10,otherwise we are ****ed........


yea but Marbs,JC,and Q will make up most of the offense anyways

he needs to stay out of foul trouble so LB wont take him out of the game he needs the minutes to do good, if he plays like he did in the playoffs against SAC, Knicks will make the playoffs for sure


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> he better avg around 10 and 10,otherwise we are ****ed........


You ain't never lied...truth. If he doesn't produce we are in *::Bernie Mac Voice "Playa's Club"::* Trouble...Trouble...Trouble :frown:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> You ain't never lied...truth. If he doesn't produce we are in *::Bernie Mac Voice "Playa's Club"::* Trouble...Trouble...Trouble :frown:


i may have fibbed one.....lets take a closer look....

we gained Brown.....very positive

as for the starting 5,nothing really changed except

We gained Jerome James
We lost TT

KT was a "soft" double double..but none the less,its 10 rpg...The scoring wont be a big deal...

If James doesnt bring something new...Shot blocking,weak side help,altering shots,team D,we will be in deep Doo Doo...

Between James,Sweetney and Frye,we need 25 rebounds per game and some strong post play


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

J'rome has potential to put up 12 and maybe 8 with a couple blocks, but that will only come if someone comes alongside him and acts as a positive mentor and helps to keep J'rome focused on defense and rebounding - especially the rebounding. Ray Allen and some of the other Sonics helped out J'rome last season.

In order to pull this off, he is going to have to play significant minutes and he will need some help defensively from the rest of the team. If he is expected to shut down anybody who sneaks past the perimeter defense to get to the rack, he will likely continue to pick up fouls. Unfortunately for J'rome, many of his fouls are silly touch fouls that are not called on the premier players in the league.

Offensively, get the ball to J'rome through the pick and roll. He can go strong to the hoop and finish authoritively and scores best when he does not have to create on his own. He showed that during the playoffs last season. If the Knicks coaches realistically assess his abilities and then work to maximize his production by playing to his strengths, he can become a valuable contributor at both ends of the court. His last season with the Sonics was probably his best overall, but by that time the James experiment had run its course in Seattle.

Do what you can to get him off to a good start and then build on early success. Hopefully the NY media will give him a chance before getting down on him when he has some mediocre games.

G-Force


----------



## duosingace (Jun 19, 2003)

5 ppg
5 rpg
1 bpg
28 mpg

and a bonus: 5.2 fouls per game!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

G-Force said:


> J'rome has potential to put up 12 and maybe 8 with a couple blocks, but that will only come if someone comes alongside him and acts as a positive mentor and helps to keep J'rome focused on defense and rebounding - especially the rebounding. Ray Allen and some of the other Sonics helped out J'rome last season.
> 
> In order to pull this off, he is going to have to play significant minutes and he will need some help defensively from the rest of the team. If he is expected to shut down anybody who sneaks past the perimeter defense to get to the rack, he will likely continue to pick up fouls. Unfortunately for J'rome, many of his fouls are silly touch fouls that are not called on the premier players in the league.
> 
> ...


Thanks G....He should be fine offensively as Marbury is really great at executing the pick and roll....

Defensively is where we deparately need him.....Hpefully Larry can reach him


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Stephon Marbury...Nate Robinson
SG: Jamal Crawford...Penny Hardaway
SF: Quentin Richardson...Tim Thomas...Trevor Ariza
PF: Michael Sweetney...Maurice Taylor...Jerome Williams...Malik Rose...David Lee
C: Jerome James...Channing Frye...Jackie Butler

Playoff team?

Miami, Detroit, Indiana, Cleveland and New Jersey are all locks to make it. Milwaukee, Washington, Chicago, Philadelphia and the Knicks will all be battling for the last three seeds. My money is on Milwaukee, Washington and Philadelphia.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> Thanks G....He should be fine offensively as Marbury is really great at executing the pick and roll....
> 
> Defensively is where we deparately need him.....Hpefully Larry can reach him



And that he stays awake. I like our chances. Cleveland is new, Larry Hughes is severally overrated. The heat are the heat and so are the raptors. I don't see whats so great about the sixers or washington really. The celts are going to cream us and New Jersey, which looks like a team of allstars, also has a bunch of injury prone players which will most likely keep them from playing the star line up they have.


Honestly though I love the draft and next year has some choice picks so I could care less if we crash.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Nyknicks.com has an article on james.

one quote from jerome is he wishes he could play shaq every single night....

from that article, he seems pretty motivated, he sounds like he really wants to play under brown.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I would say 

10ppg
8rpg(because sweetney will be getting 12 rpg)
2bpg


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

(I'm not optimistic that James will be anything other than what he has been. This is not a very young player we're talking about.....and what has he been?...a Lazy, stupid, un-dependable player).

The keys for him will be to rebound and D....and to limit his fouls a bit. Forget about his scoring---it's not of great consequence. Consider him a sucess if he can give them 22-25 minutes of SOLID defensive play and rebounding---6-7 rebounds, some solid post defense and 1.5 blocks would be a very good result.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> (I'm not optimistic that James will be anything other than what he has been. This is not a very young player we're talking about.....and what has he been?...a Lazy, stupid, un-dependable player).
> 
> The keys for him will be to rebound and D....and to limit his fouls a bit. Forget about his scoring---it's not of great consequence. Consider him a sucess if he can give them 22-25 minutes of SOLID defensive play and rebounding---6-7 rebounds, some solid post defense and 1.5 blocks would be a very good result.


With that said do you feel Jerome James is a step back from KT????

Or is there much more than just the stats differential between the 2


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Never saw James as a Good Enough Rebounder to get 10 rebs



I Say this


7.6 pts
5.7 Rebs
0.8 ast
2.11 Blks
0.72 stls
.496 FG %
.647 FT %
2.9 TO
3.8 FL
19.4 Mins


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

27 min
9 points
7 rebs
50% fg
2 blocks

i think this will be close to what he should avg. if he doesn't do it its with the hope that channing takes his min. and makes him come off the bench.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

truth said:


> With that said do you feel Jerome James is a step back from KT????
> 
> Or is there much more than just the stats differential between the 2


A STEP BACK? ?? !! !????

Depending on the system, Kurt is a Proven 32-35 minute, 12-14 pt's, 8-10 boards, tough Floor defence...

I'm baffled that they traded KT for a 2 guard!!! I don't know if they have a two player combination that can man the 4-5 positions at a basic NBA level for even 30 minutes a night----there are 96 minutes between those two slots combined----they MIGHT have HALF of those minutes covered...and not particularly well!!!

At the three they(hopefully) will get 25 good minutes from Ariza.....Q...TT???? They can't cover the position defensively.

2 guard---OH MY GUARD!!!!

There are 240 player minutes per night(5 times 48 minutes)....they don't have 240 minutes of 5 man defense on this Roster!!!!...much less all of their other problems


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

4 PPG
2 RPG
.65 BPG
30 MPG

I think those were his approximate stats from his years as a Sonic. 
(Non-contract year).


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

WTChan said:


> 4 PPG
> 2 RPG
> .65 BPG
> 30 MPG
> ...


i guess you didnt see the article about what he said about playing for the knicks


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Eraff...*

You're not using your bean. When the trade was made, the team was not being built to win now...we were in a rebuilding mode for the future. Actually, we still are. KT got us Nate and Q. Now, I'm no Q fan but the guy does have some value and may yet be moved for a big. At any rate, I don't think the team you see now will be the team you see to start the regular season, and certainly not the team to finish the year unless they exceed all expectations.

Don't be so quick to criticize management until they are done dealing. I think they are in the mode of making the trade that makes the trade that helps bring the final talent that we need. We are in the breginning stages of a long process. I think if anyone is really thinking we will be competitive at a high level this year are setting themselves up for frustration.

I've read your posts...i know you know this stuff already.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Eraff...*



alphadog said:


> You're not using your bean. When the trade was made, the team was not being built to win now...we were in a rebuilding mode for the future. Actually, we still are. KT got us Nate and Q. Now, I'm no Q fan but the guy does have some value and may yet be moved for a big. At any rate, I don't think the team you see now will be the team you see to start the regular season, and certainly not the team to finish the year unless they exceed all expectations.
> 
> Don't be so quick to criticize management until they are done dealing. I think they are in the mode of making the trade that makes the trade that helps bring the final talent that we need. We are in the breginning stages of a long process. I think if anyone is really thinking we will be competitive at a high level this year are setting themselves up for frustration.
> 
> I've read your posts...i know you know this stuff already.


I cant quite figure out what Zeke was thinking regarding Q...hes very lucky Nate fell into our laps....BTW,Phoenix is a mess....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Eraff...*



truth said:


> I cant quite figure out what Zeke was thinking regarding Q...hes very lucky Nate fell into our laps....BTW,Phoenix is a mess....


he was probably thinking he needed another guard because H2O is virtually shot.

a 3 guard rotation of marbury JC and Q can be on the court at all times with a change of pace guy like nate. 

the suns are the ones without a plan. kurt is no center in fact sweets was guarding centers when they were on the floor together., the knicks were lucky to pawn him off on them, i also dont find losing both Joe johnson and Q smart for them and only getting raja bell to replace them


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Eraff...*

3.9 PPG
2.8 RPG
.79 BPG
19 MPG (due to Foul Trouble)
5.5 FPG

If you think I'm joking, go read 'Dead Serious' in the dictionary. I would start Frye.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

NYK101 said:


> i guess you didnt see the article about what he said about playing for the knicks


link?


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

tha supes said:


> link?


http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/james_takeupspace_050802.html


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Who cares what people say , actions Speak . Words puke


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> i guess you didnt see the article about what he said about playing for the knicks


What would you rather use to prove a point- one page of positive words or three seasons of poor performance? Jerome James can't even guard Shaq- the Sonics had better results putting Danny Fortson on Shaq. Potential? He's 29 (or 30). The Sonics have been waiting for him to 'break out' for 4 years now, and he only did during the Sacramento series- the Kings arguablly have the worst interior D in the league, in addition to their lack of frontline height. James wasn't so hot during the Spurs series, even when he was motivated (he holds a one-sided rivalry with Tim Duncan). Jerome isn't a shotblocker- he has decent timing but zero vertical, which leads to many, many fouls.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

WTChan said:


> What would you rather use to prove a point- one page of positive words or three seasons of poor performance? Jerome James can't even guard Shaq- the Sonics had better results putting Danny Fortson on Shaq. Potential? He's 29 (or 30). The Sonics have been waiting for him to 'break out' for 4 years now, and he only did during the Sacramento series- the Kings arguablly have the worst interior D in the league, in addition to their lack of frontline height. James wasn't so hot during the Spurs series, even when he was motivated (he holds a one-sided rivalry with Tim Duncan). Jerome isn't a shotblocker- *he has decent timing but zero vertical*, which leads to many, many fouls.



jerome james had a huge vertical when he played with the globetrotters..he was dunking on a 12 foot rim or something like that


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think guys are just trying to find any way to bash everything about the knicks


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If he had hops, he didn't show it when he played... I'm not bashing the Knicks, I've been bashing Jerome James since the first time I saw him play on the Sonics.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

yeah i never Seen theese Hops People Speak off & I seem him play with the Globe Trotters on the 12 foot Rims he was'nt exactly Skywalking to th eJam , they where more Yaoesque Bradleyesque Tippy Toes oppsey daisey Dunks . Now I Know kids that can Really Jam on 12 foot rims & there not much bigger then me & i'm 5'10" However Jerome James aint that dude . I hope he is , but thats wishful thinking . I just hope he can play 30 mins if we need him too , which right there is asking a lot out of him .


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it me or is everyone that like the sonics and everyone that lives in seattle, or both, ragging on Jerome James, no offence to Seattle but NY is a much bigger city, im not talkin about size im talkin about popularity, Jerome James will play every game, every minute, and every second like it is the last year in his contract, or like he did against the Kings in the playoffs, i guess he tried harder the season when his contract was running out, he'll play just as hard, if not harder, because he is a NEW YORK KNICK.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Quills...*

I got to say I think you are full of crap. You know 6 footers that dunk on 12', eh? A 6' guy with long arms has a reach of maybe 8'. It takes 2' more to get TO the rim and another 6-7" MIN to really dunk it. Thats 30" min.vert so far to dunk on 10'. Lets see....ad 24 " more .......thats 54-55" vertical (hehe). You know some number of guys that can do this? Most of I ever heard of is 50" by Dennis Johnsons brother. You must have some good weed.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I know Olympians so yes I know people that or 6 feet tall with an average wingspan that can Dunk on 12 foot rims easy . Don't know about Verts or none of that BS that unathletic people use to gauge athletic people . But there are a bunch of people (More then peole relize not that there or tons of people that can dunk of 12ft rims) , but go down south to pretty much any poor arear & all the Kids do there is dunk & there the ones who have 12ft rims . When I went to Georgia last month I saw teenagers that or barley 6'2" dunking ad nausim on the 12 ft rims . This is what people do now they Dunk , even though the Kids I saw last month had no clue how to play basketball besides dunking .


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

NYK101 said:


> Is it me or is everyone that like the sonics and everyone that lives in seattle, or both, ragging on Jerome James,


That's because we had to go through it for 4 or 5 years. I'd like to believe that now he's playing for the Knicks he'll play harder but it's hard to, the guy has no work ethic, or barely any at all. He is REALLY lazy player. You'll see this year, you will wonder why in the hell Isiah signed him. I'm not saying this to rag on the Knicks either, I like this team.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been a Sonics season ticket holder for three years and have watched J'rome at practically every single home game plus a bunch on TV. I like him as a person. I'm not down on him, but I am not going to miss him too much. He had his chance to git-r-done in Seattle and it never came together consistently for him. I hope that he does well in New York and I look forward to seeing him when the Knicks come to Seattle.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I've been a Sonics season ticket holder for three years and have watched J'rome at practically every single home game plus a bunch on TV. I like him as a person. I'm not down on him, but I am not going to miss him too much.  He had his chance to *git-r-done * in Seattle and it never came together consistently for him. I hope that he does well in New York and I look forward to seeing him when the Knicks come to Seattle.


Please never say that again, but that was alright what you said about James, did you like what he did in the playoffs against the Kings?, i bet every Sonics fan was happy with him....and hopefully he plays like that on the Knicks.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You have to take into account that besides Brad Miller, everyone else on the Kings were 6'9" and under. Ostertag didn't even play. James is a nice guy though.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Quills...*



alphadog said:


> I got to say I think you are full of crap. You know 6 footers that dunk on 12', eh? A 6' guy with long arms has a reach of maybe 8'. It takes 2' more to get TO the rim and another 6-7" MIN to really dunk it. Thats 30" min.vert so far to dunk on 10'. Lets see....ad 24 " more .......thats 54-55" vertical (hehe). You know some number of guys that can do this? Most of I ever heard of is 50" by Dennis Johnsons brother. You must have some good weed.


55" vertical gets you pretty close to the top of the backboard...

Earl "Goat" Manigault country


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they were talkin bout vince grabbing the top of the glass in the 04 qualifiers for the olympics, tmac said something about vince doing that in practice

and he doesnt have a 55 inch vert or whatever.. maybe your math is off? i often see guys dunk regularly, with their arm a foot above the rim, so im not surprised..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> they were talkin bout vince grabbing the top of the glass in the 04 qualifiers for the olympics, tmac said something about vince doing that in practice
> 
> and he doesnt have a 55 inch vert or whatever.. maybe your math is off? i often see guys dunk regularly, with their arm a foot above the rim, so im not surprised..


Vince is 6'6" or so and probably has a standing reach of 8'8" or more...So he doesnt need the same hops as guys who are 6' with a standing reach of 8 feet...

I think thats the difference....How high is the top of the backboard??


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

top of the Backboard on a 10 foot rim is 14 or so feet


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> top of the Backboard on a 10 foot rim is 14 or so feet


if its 14 feet or so,i dont see how anyone could touch the top...

if you have a standing reach of 9 feet,and a 48" vertical,that only gets you to 13 feet..you would need a 60" vertical to reach it..

I just looked up backboard dimensions..they are 72" wide x 42" high...since the rim is at 10 feet and above the bottom of the backboard,that mean the top pf the backboard is lower than 13' 6"..It is probably 13 feet high,not 14...

Which means if you have a 9 foot standing reach,you need a 48" vertical...


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

72 " seem like a short wing span I'm 5'10" & my wingspan is 79 " My arms are long but there not freaky or anything .


But none the less there are plenty of people that can jump to dunk the Ball that are under 6 feet tall I know I used to be one , does'nt neccerliy make you a good player since for the most part I suck . But I'm good enough to compete with anyone I just would'nt pick myself for my team based on Talent more on merit .


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dude.....*

wingspan ain't the same as reach. Wingspan is fingertip to fingertip. Reach is how far you can touch from a flat-footed position. I suggest measuring those 12" baskets. Veetical is a measurement for athletic and non athletic types alike...it doesn't lie. I am 6'4 and when I was younger I could barely dunk (I am the non athletic type and have small hands) and my vertical was 28". For me to dunk on 12', I would have to have a vertical of 52". Sorry but there isn't a lot of guys with 52" verticals...in the South or wherever. BTW, until I actually see somebody touch the top...its just an urban legend to me. Seems like a guy with a 8' 1/2 reach, which is pretty good for a 6'6, guy would need a mid 50's hop to get there.....sure.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Dude.....*



alphadog said:


> wingspan ain't the same as reach. Wingspan is fingertip to fingertip. Reach is how far you can touch from a flat-footed position. I suggest measuring those 12" baskets. Veetical is a measurement for athletic and non athletic types alike...it doesn't lie. I am 6'4 and when I was younger I could barely dunk (I am the non athletic type and have small hands) and my vertical was 28". For me to dunk on 12', I would have to have a vertical of 52". Sorry but there isn't a lot of guys with 52" verticals...in the South or wherever. BTW, until I actually see somebody touch the top...its just an urban legend to me. Seems like a guy with a 8' 1/2 reach, which is pretty good for a 6'6, guy would need a mid 50's hop to get there.....sure.


You need a guy with Ike Digous freakish standing reach and close to a 4 foot vertical...I could see Carter coming close


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

So standing reach is flat footed & me touching the Ceiling i'll see if I'm long that way as well


Well since I seen people with my own to eyes take querters from the top of the backboard & seen 6 footer dunk on 12 ft rims , I can tell you it can be done . Now it might be as rare as seeing 2 Native Americans in NYC but still none the less it is possible .


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmmm, Larry the Cable Guy is not on your current list of people to emulate?

:biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it should be noted that off of a running start you can get much higher off of a standing still vertical leap. 

and that a guy with a vert in the 40's can get in the 50's with a running start.

also michael wilson is reported to have a vertical over 50' he plays for the globetrotters and has the record for highest rim dunked on at 12 ft. even so i dount very much there are many others, maybe kris bruton..the list is small.

http://www.goalsettersystems.com/press_releases/03262002.htm



> Wilson, who starred at the University of Memphis, and Bruton, a former second round draft pick of the Chicago Bulls from Benedict College, will go after the 12-foot barrier during halftime of the "Roundball Challenge," when the Harlem Globetrotters take on the NABC College All-Stars on March 29th. The "Roundball Challenge" pits the nation's top college seniors against the world's most celebrated barnstorming team in a competitive game.
> 
> Similar to a track and field high jump event, each player will get three attempts at a height, and can choose to bypass a height level to move to the next measurement. The contest will start at 11 feet, six inches, with the goal of breaking Wilson's 12-foot world record.
> 
> "If you look at the video footage from the 2000 Final Four event, Michael was eight-to-10 inches above the rim when he nailed the 12-foot dunk," said Mannie Jackson, Owner and Chairman of the Harlem Globetrotters. "Both Michael and Kris have been training on the 12-foot basket, so if all goes as planned, hopefully both of them will break the 12-foot barrier."



truth is right about the backboard dimensions , with the rim 6 inches from its bottom. the top of a backboard is 13 ft.

touching the top of a backboard has been done, and its been videotaped (kris bruton i know for a fact has been taped doing it.),


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> it should be noted that off of a running start you can get much higher off of a standing still vertical leap.
> 
> and that a guy with a vert in the 40's can get in the 50's with a running start.
> 
> ...


You can see that 13 feet is definetly within reach.14 feet is a whole nother story..Its go to be freaky to watch a guy with a 50" standing vertical come close to the top of the backboard..Good point a bout the running vertical..Vince,MJ are guys who could definetly make change up there


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah I never ment flat footed , i'm talking running from damnnear halfcourt with the Ball craddled like a baby not dribbling it


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Let's see if anyone can find a clip of it*

I will remain skeptical until I see it. Maybe there is one or two guys but there certainly is no 12' rim where 6 footers are dunking on it with regularity. I think the above article says it all...."world's record"


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Let's see if anyone can find a clip of it*



alphadog said:


> I will remain skeptical until I see it. Maybe there is one or two guys but there certainly is no 12' rim where 6 footers are dunking on it with regularity. I think the above article says it all...."world's record"


LOL...there is NO WAY there is any regular dunking going on with a 12 foot rim..

James is 7'1 and probably has a standing reach of 9'3"..That implies he needs at least a 36" vertical to throw it down,which he did in his globe trotter days...
you have to be a real dog to put up the numbers James has with his physical attributes...


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

If he can stay out of foul trouble and avg more than 15 min like he has for his career he'll be good for the defense. I dont see a double double out of him but Id take him on the floor over French Frye


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

I see Jerome being a good cemter. With coach Brown he can really develop players. (i.e. Theo Ratliff) So James is good 2 go.


----------



## Thebiggestknicksfan (Aug 16, 2005)

dynamiks said:


> I see Jerome being a good cemter. With coach Brown he can really develop players. (i.e. Theo Ratliff) So James is good 2 go.



No. Ratliff was a good defender before brown showed up. James is lazy. Bottom line. James is lazy. Let me say it again before we get into a further discussion about his physical attributes. James is lazy. James is lazy lazy lazy. That is why he is unsuccessful.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

You forgot to mention he does'nt hustle neither


----------

